# Should I throw away Old Directv DVR?



## cheetoh (Aug 26, 2004)

I had My Directv DVR replaced a couple of Years go, What do I do with the old box, Just throw it away? It is an RCA Model DRD430RG receiver.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Electronics recycling is better than just throwing it away.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Post it on Craigs list under for sale free, whoever you give it to remember Directv's Refer a friend. It will be worth $100 each to both of you


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Your title is misleading - you have a DirecTV Receiver, not a DVR


----------

